# BelExpressVu PVR 5800...



## Gjeramee (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello, im new here..

I have a Bell ExpressVu 5800 PVR and its on another account and I don't want it on there.. I called Bell and they won't let me transfer it to another account. I took out the hard drive and reformated it for Windows so I could use it in my computer. Im wondering what do I have to do to get this PVR working again.. I hate to see this PVR just sitting in the dust.

P.S. Bell will not let me transfer it for some reason..


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

It sounds like there's an outstanding balance on the receiver. Nothing can be done about that. In addition, now that it has no hard drive, it's a doorstop.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

No, he can offer to pay the balance. And setting up an HD for the 5800 is the same as a 5xx series. Dishrip has it well documented.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

it is not exactlly a good thing considering there is a sector on the drive that got deleted when you decided to format the drive in windows...

One workd worth less now unless you are a hacker and put back the info your self.


----------

